# 15 inch subs in a 95 Altima?



## mickelmac353 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, I want to get some big bass in my altima (two 15 inch subwoofers or at least one). I know i know I could go a little smaller, but im a fan of making things work whether they want to or not  . If I boxed these and put them in the trunk, im not sure I could shut the trunk. and there isnt much room anywhere else. The only other option I can think of is taking out the rear seats. anyone have a little more creative thinking than me? thx


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I bet the guys at West Coast Customs will have some good ideas, but it'll probably involve removing your spare tire and putting a custom box in the well, complete with a plasma television and a PS3.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I had 2 - 12's in my 2000 SE. Was a TIGHT fit. Had to custom make the box so it would miss the trunk bars. It wasn't bad but I had no room to put the amp and I had the speakers facing the seats and I had a clear acrylic window to see the subs from the back. It took up ALL of the trunk space. It wasn't very practical and I really don't see 2 -15's fitting or 1 15" for that matter only due to the height. the 12"s worked out ok and I would suggest that. Just make sure you have a smart place to put the amp.

One small detail. The sub box will be so big that it'll cover the half the spare tire. Making it so that you have to take the box out to get at the spare.... rather irritating especially when you consider that you will never blow a tire in good weather its always raining or snowing.

On the topic of sound. I love heavy metal, rock, the like. 2-12"s was MORE than enough for the car. Especially since I had them hitting towards the rear seats. I think it sounds much better that way. Just make sure you leave them enough room to move (which isn't hard given the angle of the rear seats. 

Good luck with it


Darktide


----------

